# Vehicle is Invalid?



## Louis Thornton (Mar 31, 2015)

Well my documents and vehicle are just fine. Sonata less than 2 yrs old. Documents up to date. What are other reasons to get this? I just emailed my local support.


----------



## Casem (Mar 19, 2015)

I had the same issue. Support stated that it was a known issue and they are working on it. I'm able to log in sporadically now.


----------



## robochimp (Apr 12, 2015)

I just started getting this also... frustrating


----------



## Casem (Mar 19, 2015)

The issue seemed to resolve itself for about three hours for me, but now is back. I logged out to grab something to eat and now I can't log back in. Par for the course with these guys, I'm afraid.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Same thing here! Can't sign on! "ERROR. Vehicle is Invalid" message for about half an hour so far! I checked Uber Partner site and everything is still the same...VALID...for both my cars! This is soooooooooooooooo irritating.  Earlier today did another Uber App upgrade....seems these things always happen after the latest 'upgrade'.


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

Getting this also ughhhh this sucks


----------



## Airrider (Apr 16, 2015)

Getting this also here in salt lake Utah.


----------



## Casem (Mar 19, 2015)

I just came back online again, guys.

Sure it's coincidental, but I did the same thing this time that I did before and was able to get back online:

- log all the way out of app
- log into partners dashboard and then log back out

Again, probably totally coincidental, but each time I did this, I was able to get back online. Worth a shot if nothing else.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Casem said:


> I just came back online again, guys.
> 
> Sure it's coincidental, but I did the same thing this time that I did before and was able to get back online:
> 
> ...


Maybe we all got fired...one can only hope.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Signing out of the partner app and signing back in worked for me


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

The pax uber app doesn't seem to be working either don't see any cars.... I'm able to log into partner but no action at all


----------



## Louis Thornton (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow did I come out smelling like a rose on this night. App has been sketchy tonight but while it was working, I grabbed a group from a local high end resort. Short version is they were having trouble with pax app too so they asked if I'd be their driver for the night -cash!!! Several destinations for over $100 and its early and they want several more stops. Thinking a $250 night and I don't drive that much and usually do $100-$150 a night when I do. Having fun listening to SiriusXM as I sit outside a bar.


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lucky guy...... called it quits early fortlee NJ to hoboken ping hell no...fortlee to NJ city ping hell to the No took my 1 and only fare. 3 miles back to my house with tolls paid into nyc and that was the end for tonight lol uber better fix that asap


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Casem said:


> The issue seemed to resolve itself for about three hours for me, but now is back. I logged out to grab something to eat and now I can't log back in. Par for the course with these guys, I'm afraid.


Sme here! When I try to log in with either vehicle, I get the same message. Would this be a way they terminate a driver?


----------



## Gil (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm new to uber and my partner app keeps telling me my vehicle is invalid? And I'm not getting anything from uber


----------



## Uber Ed (Jun 23, 2015)

Been working with Uber for a couple of weeks now with a Hyundai Tucson as UberX vehicle. Just bought a 2013 Chrysler Town and Country minivan tricked out with leather upholstery and DVD movie players. Trying to upgrade to Uber XL. Uploaded all of my documentation a month ago and was approved last week (not sure why it always takes them so long to do this) but I'm still getting "vehicle is invalid" when I try to login with it. Been working with Uber support on this for over 5 days but they still can't fix it although my Hyundai works just fine. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Uber Ed (Jun 23, 2015)

Gil said:


> I'm new to uber and my partner app keeps telling me my vehicle is invalid? And I'm not getting anything from uber


Hey Gil, having same problem. Did you get anywhere with yours?


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Uber Ed said:


> Hey Gil, having same problem. Did you get anywhere with yours?


There is a backseat photo glitch that could be the problem so try and resubmit that. If that doesn't work delete the uber driver app and reinstall it, I did this when I changed vehicles added my Audi for Uber Black and this was from a lead tech at the SF home office, let me know.


----------



## Uber Ed (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply but I did all that. Restarted my phone, updated software, cleared network connections, cleared cache, uninstalled app, reinstalled app, updated app, restarted phone, slammed phone against the wall, but still getting the same error. I must have stopped Uber Support because they are no longer responding to me.....


----------



## Gil (Jun 16, 2015)

Well I spent one whole day playing email tag with my support in va beach and they kept telling me it was on my end.....And I kept telling them if so then how can I fix it? They echoed the same thing over and over turn off your phone/ restart it and you should be good, and of course it wasn't good but I kept emailing and finally the next day about 5am I received an email stating that it should work now...... And luckily they had an IT guy or gal that new what the F!?$ they were doing and it's been working for the past couple days.so crossing my fingers...


----------



## Uber Ed (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks, good to know. I'm still waiting for my magical IT guy to contact me. Apparently there is only one and he is extremely busy....


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

You know anyone that speaks Tagalog lol try deleting the uber x vehicle


----------



## Gil (Jun 16, 2015)

funny side note they kept contacting me after and giving me solutions as to what might be the problem on my end. It's like one hand doesn't know what the other is doing.


----------



## Uber Ed (Jun 23, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> You know anyone that speaks Tagalog lol try deleting the uber x vehicle


Haha, actually yes my sister in law is Filipino. Good idea and thought about that but there is no way to delete a vehicle, only to add one. No idea why Uber is no longer responding to my request


----------



## Uber Ed (Jun 23, 2015)

I finally got this fixed through my Charleston South Carolina rep. He had to personally go in and override the problem. It still took several emails to get to him finally. This system of canned emails is so irritating


----------



## Ztadros (Aug 28, 2017)

Louis Thornton said:


> Well my documents and vehicle are just fine. Sonata less than 2 yrs old. Documents up to date. What are other reasons to get this? I just emailed my local support.


I'm getting the same stuff


----------

